# Welcome Kelly @KDS Update 5/6/18



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Firstly our apologies to Kelly as the section went Live to soon and had already gained momentum and we felt that the section had already been seen so needed to stay live. Anyway that's history now but we have an update from Kelly

Posted into new Thread- Please see Kelly's comments and lets hopefully see if we can discuss this further to get this section right



Kelly @ KDS said:


> I am still alive guys
> 
> So my plan is to now start back on DW.
> 
> ...


----------

